# Autor/Titel Informationen unter Dokumenten



## tobmir (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die Anzeigereihenfolge von Dokumenten ändern. Und zwar soll Autor oder Titel ganz oben stehen.
Am besten wäre es ja wenn der Autor und/oder der Titel direkt unter dem Dateinamen stehen würde.

Man kann ja unter den Ordneroptionen bei Dateiformate einstellen was unter jedem Format stehen soll. Wie in diesem Fall "Microsoft Word-Dokument". Das ist absolut kein Problem da irgendwas anderes hineinzuschreiben. Aber wie mache ich es das da der Autor steht?

Sowas geht ja bei MP3 Dateien auch.

hab mal ein Bild gemacht für die, die nicht wissen wie ich das meine: Klick mich, ich bin ein Link 

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.

MfG tobmir


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Januar 2006)

Datei>Kontextmenu>Eigenschaften>Dateiinfo>Autor


----------



## tobmir (19. Januar 2006)

Ja so kann ich den Autor ändern. 
Aber ich meine ich hätte gerne den Autor unter dem Icon angezeigt. Da wo normalerweise "Microsoft Word-Dokument" steht.
Ist ein bisschen schwer das ganze zu erklären aber ich glaub so kann man es verstehen. Ich mach ma eben ein neues Bild und zeige das es bei MP3's auch angezeigt wird.

Der Künstler steht da und der Titel oder das Album. Und so ähnlich hätte ich das gerne für Word Dateien. Blos das der Künstler der Autor ist und das Album der Titel des Dokuments.


----------

